# NKPS The Mystery of the missing hearse 2014



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 8, 2015)

A selection here from one of our Adventures over seas last year 

A couple of days zooming round the abandoned country of belgium It never ceases to amaze me the amount of empty places in this country..thes just an abundance of it.. from manor houses to chateauxs factorys to trains..a bit of everything to please most.. my favourite are always the little houses..i love them!! ... ive put together a few from the places we saw over two days ... 1000plus miles...millionplus rollups...trillionplus coffeess...and a billion laughs  As always with Master Perjury Saint.. Driver of the green Pea..The Map Keeper.. King of major Episodes when dora (the sat nav) gets us lost.. and escapist extraordinaire  On with the pics

CHATEAUX DAH..




OLD IRON...




LlITLE GREEN HOUSE




PRITZKER UNI




MARTINI




INSANE CEMETARY




HOLY NURSE




AN ORPHANAGE...




COUTURE




CHURCH ABANDONED




MAISON CASTIAFORE




FARM PATERNOSTER




TRAINS...







OH...AND THE MISSING HEARSE 












​


----------



## brickworx (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, what beautiful pictures...great set...thanks for those, real nice work.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 8, 2015)

What a superb collection.. .loving it.worth all them hours.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW! What a selection and great photos to boot! I love the look of Holy Nurse, hopefully this year


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2015)

A collection to be proud of.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2015)

each shot as stunning as the next, the angles an subjects in question you caught, tell a story all on its own, lovely NK


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 9, 2015)

*Nice selection there besty!! 
Heres a few from myself... No Hearse pics though, mine turned out rubbish!! *

*...Chateau Dah...*



https://flic.kr/p/pN2bdNhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Cemetery of the Insane...*



https://flic.kr/p/qJr3gShttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Old Iron...*


https://flic.kr/p/qrW5pQhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


*...Villa SC...*



https://flic.kr/p/pxYSd5https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Trains...*


https://flic.kr/p/pgm3G7https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Little Green House...*



https://flic.kr/p/pBDcXvhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Maison Castiafore...*



https://flic.kr/p/pk6Fgqhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Maison Martini...*



https://flic.kr/p/pmRFL8https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Farm Paternoster...*



https://flic.kr/p/qJrRw3https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Pritzer Fac...*



https://flic.kr/p/pN2UnC https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Church of the Blue Christ...*



https://flic.kr/p/qssXLhhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*...Maison Couture...*



https://flic.kr/p/qhCQ4Ghttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

*That's yer lot for now... 
Keep em peeled for more NKPS shenanigans soon!! *​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 9, 2015)

bleddy hell bab they are dam good!!!!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 9, 2015)

Ninja Kitten said:


> bleddy hell bab they are dam good!!!!



*Thanks bab!! Yours n all... Roll on the next Euro shindig!! *


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

Perjury Saint, they are great mate.....very nice


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 9, 2015)

Fabulous set of shots you all should be proud of. Looks a great trip.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 9, 2015)

Excellent shots sir, very good indeed! train carriage one is really good just something about it I guess


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 10, 2015)

Fantastic set also PS!! Love the train seflie. You both look like real commuters haha


----------



## Dwg3377 (Jan 22, 2015)

All I can say is 'wow' some truly amazing pics........where do u find this stuff?? Fantastic!! Happy exploring!!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 29, 2015)

NK & PS, beast of a post, wonderful locations and images....so good I looked twice....and that old pram a 3rd look


----------



## smiler (Jan 29, 2015)

Now that is really good, Thanks to you both.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazing shots! Very cool reports, thank you guys!


----------

